# Most Reformed, Conservative, Fundamental(ist) Seminary? Denomination?



## dna (Jul 7, 2011)

Another question: What is the most conservative, fundamental(ist), reformed seminary? What is the most conservative, fundamental(ist), reformed denomination?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 7, 2011)

Most conservative denomination? My guess would be NRC (Netherlands Reformed Church), at least in the Dutch Reformed Universe...


----------



## JML (Jul 7, 2011)

What do you mean by fundamental(ist)? When I hear this word, I think Scofield and no drinking, no dancing, Baptists.

Taking that word out, I would say the most conservative, well-known reformed seminary would be Puritan Seminary. I say well-known because there could be a smaller one out there that I don't know about. As far as the most conservative, reformed denomination, my guess would be the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland. However, all this is from what my definition of conservative and reformed means. Others may have a different concept of what these words mean and would therefore have different answers. So that is my opinion, for what it is worth.


----------



## raekwon (Jul 7, 2011)

Careful that you don't end up at a place more conservative than God is.


----------



## J. Dean (Jul 7, 2011)

raekwon said:


> Careful that you don't end up at a place more conservative than God is.


If you want to have a lot of fun sometime, remind a fundamental Baptist that Spurgeon smoked cigars

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pianoman (Jul 7, 2011)

True. ole spurgeon and cigars


----------



## Rufus (Jul 7, 2011)

J. Dean said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > Careful that you don't end up at a place more conservative than God is.
> ...



Ya but they may have already wrote Spurgeon off as a heretic.


----------



## Andres (Jul 7, 2011)

dna said:


> Another question: What is the most conservative, fundamental(ist), reformed seminary? What is the most conservative, fundamental(ist), reformed denomination?



To best answer your questions, could you define your terms please?


----------



## KMK (Jul 7, 2011)

dna said:


> Another question: What is the most conservative, fundamental(ist), reformed seminary? What is the most conservative, fundamental(ist), reformed denomination?



Please update your signature according to the board rules. You can find those rules by clicking on "Signature Requirements" under my signature. Thanks.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 7, 2011)

J. Dean said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > Careful that you don't end up at a place more conservative than God is.
> ...



Those who know their history would come back and point out Spurgeon's advocacy of "temperance" (more accurately, abstinence) from beverage alcohol later in his ministry. If I recall correctly he quit the cigars late in life as well, but if that's correct I can't remember the reason.

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




dna said:


> Another question: What is the most conservative, fundamental(ist), reformed seminary? What is the most conservative, fundamental(ist), reformed denomination?



If you're really looking for a seminary and denomination that meets that description the way the words are usually defined in the USA, the answer in the USA would probably be Geneva Reformed Seminary in Greenville, SC and its affiliated denomination, the Free Presbyterian Church of North America. Some might say that they are more fundamentalist than Reformed, (they also allow for latitude on the mode and subjects of baptism) but that's in the eye of the beholder. They use only the KJV in their preaching and teaching ministry and practice headcovering. They allow for latitude with regard to eschatology as well. 

From time to time I have appreciated the warm evangelistic preaching I've watched and listened to on Sermon Audio from FPCNA and Free Presbyterian Church, Northern Ireland ministers. Maybe I am a closet fundamentalist, because I tend to identify more with their preaching than I do with a lot of other Reformed and Calvinistic preaching, even among many "Reformed Baptists."  But it may have more to do with the Northern Ireland origin of most of those I've listened to. But Michael Barrett, the head of Geneva Reformed Seminary, is American, and some of their North American ministers are probably also American by this point. 

The Bible Presbyterians in the USA have also historically identified with fundamentalism. They have Western Reformed Seminary in Tacoma, WA and Faith Seminary on the east coast. Both schools are probably pretty small at this point. The BPC's have undergone many schisms since their founding, leaving them much smaller now than before. 

Elsewhere, the Bible Presbyterians in Singapore come to mind as a fundamentalist Presbyterian body. They operate the Far Eastern Bible College. I understand the BP's in Singapore are now split into two factions as well, with one being more broadly evangelical in outlook. 

From what I understand almost all Bible Presbyterians are premillennial, with some essentially holding dispensational views while also professing to uphold the unity of the covenant of grace. The president of Western Reformed seminary, John Battle, is post trib. If you're not premil, (and if you're not using the term fundamentalist in the way that most Americans, especially among the Reformed, understand it) then that may not be the place for you.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, Conservative and Fundamentalist are two different categories, at least in their classic usage. Its like equating Modernists and Liberals. A Seminary is either Conservative or Fundamentalist...not both.


----------



## dna (Jul 8, 2011)

what I mean by Reformed is: subscribing to TULIP, 5 Solas, Covenant Theology, etc. What I mean by fundamentalist is the opposite of worldly, modernist, "emerging" church. Does this help a little?


----------



## FenderPriest (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe the better term to use is "faithful". What are the more faithful seminaries in operation today? That seems like the more helpful question to ask.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 8, 2011)

In answer to the OP, the Free Presbyterian Church of North America and its Seminary the Geneva Reformed Theological Seminary. 

Joel Beeke's church and denomination could be close, but I would have a hard time imposing the "fundamentalist" brand on them. Are they TR/KJV only? Sure, but for reasons different from many fundamentalist and this is not an issue of gospel fellowship for them either. The FPCNA on the other hand is a little more in the traditional fundamentalist mold with many of their Seminary faculty having studied at Bob Jones University (including Dr. Barrett).


----------



## NB3K (Jul 8, 2011)

What about Bethel Theological Seminary?


----------



## sdesocio (Jul 8, 2011)

DNA
Id put the Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary up there as one of the more conservative ones.
But maybe it would be more helpful for you to spend some more time in a church and get a better grasp of the parts of the Church before heading to seminary. You seem to be a bit confused about what groups actually exist.


----------

